# Cool/cold green bean recipes



## Riverrose28 (Sep 25, 2012)

As most of you already know, I recently buried one of my beloved daughters, so many that loved her just couldn't afford to fly to Florida for the funeral. So we are having a service here at the farm in the indoor, it is pot luck and the food will be cool or cold, nothing hot. So since I now have green beans coming out of my ears, and have already canned 56 quarts, how can I fix them cool or cold in a salad or what ever? Help!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Sep 25, 2012)

Four bean salad-- I don't care for it because I only like cooked warm green beans but it you like them cold it will be great.

http://www.food.com/recipe/4-bean-salad-381090


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 25, 2012)

That sounds great! thanks!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 26, 2012)

That looks GOOD!!!!!!

Liz N.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Sep 28, 2012)

Here is a recipe that was sent to me by email---

http://www.dreamfieldsfoods.com/healthy-pasta-recipes/2012/05/rotini-green-bean-pepper-jack-with-lemony-vinaigrette.html


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 28, 2012)

Tomorrow is the big day, so I made the four bean salad today and tasted it before putting it in the fridge, it was Great!


----------

